# Teryx Snorkel Pic - 3" air intake



## HeadC1

Somone was asking for a pic of my 3" snorkel so I thought I would post it out here incase anyone else would like to see it. I need to clean my bike up and take pics of the belt snorkels too. Only problem is I snorkled a 2nd teryx after mine that came out a little better but has since been sold, but I will probably be snorkling another one pretty soon so maybe I can get some pics of install on it.


----------



## filthyredneck

I believe that was teryxrider1979 that was asking about that.... He had mentioned 3" snorks to me here a few weeks ago.


----------



## teryxrider1979

Yup it was me. Head has already sent the pics to me too. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## teryxrider1979

I was wondering, did you use the 08 airbox lid or switch it out for the 09 lid? I read somewhere( most likely on MIMB) that the 09 lid already has a good coupler, you just need to flip it over. Am i mistaken?


----------



## teryxrider1979

If I remeber right( which is unlikely) the post said that there is already a hoe cut and a rubber piece in the 09 lid. It only has t be flipped upside down, so that the nipple is sticking up instead of down. I am trying to locate the post right now, but I am having some difficulties.


----------



## HeadC1

I just used my 08 lid. If you look closely at the pic you can see plate that I put over the existing hole, it is screwed and siliconed. Never had water high enough to test it but I'm pretty sure I have a good seal. Or atleast I hope I do if I ever need it, lmao.


----------



## teryxrider1979

HeadC1 said:


> I just used my 08 lid. If you look closely at the pic you can see plate that I put over the existing hole, it is screwed and siliconed. Never had water high enough to test it but I'm pretty sure I have a good seal. Or atleast I hope I do if I ever need it, lmao.


 
What size jets are you running now? It would be nice to have a good starting point when I go up to the 3"


----------



## HeadC1

Not sure but I will probably doing some more tuning before too long and will post what I end up with. May be a few weeks though, think I'm going to pull my clutch this weekend and send it off to VFJ.


----------



## dhosey

Here are my 2 cents... I also snorkeled my 08 tery with 3" intake (Slightly different than Headc1... I also just finished the CVT Intake in a manor different than what I have seen anywhere yet so thought I would share.

Intake:
I used a 3" floor drain to mount to the airbox lid, then using 3" sewer pipe (Thin Wall) 11" long and a street 90 elbow.

CVT Intake:
I used schd. 40 PVC due to the presence of heat from the exhaust.
Came out of CVT stock factory coupler with a 2" piece of pipe, into a 22.5 degree elbow 3" piece of pipe into another 22.5 degree elbow (to get around the shifter frame) then ran above the driveshaft and under the drive shaft plastic housing and hose clamped it to the frame on outside of firewall. then 90 up to another 90 and am turning it to run behind the dash to a 3" blower fan from a boat doghouse to move 33cfm of air through the belt housing (Double CFM from factory)... I will post more pictures as I take them.... along with the rear CVT Exhaust as I finish. I Decided to move the CVT intake to the front due to noise (Trying to quite down cabin noise)...


----------



## dhosey

here is another picture of the front cvt intake after 90 traveling up.


----------



## dhosey

Sorry here is the vertical pipe outside the firewall


----------



## bump530

are you goin to move the CVT exhaust to the front also? where are you planning on making the come up at?


----------



## bigblackbrute

i jus completely did away with my airbox on my 10 teryx and jus put a rubber coupling off the black box that sets on top of the intake funnels. i put a filter on the top and it works great and have been deep enough to test it many times.


----------

